# Depotting Cargo and Too Faced (round) Shadows...HOW??



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never seen a tutorial on how to depot Cargo or Too Faced eyeshadows in the round compacts. I would love to know how. If you know how or can point me in the direction of info, I would appreciate it.

Didnt know where to put this, if its in the wrong spot... SORRY! And please move to where it goes. Thanks!!


----------



## carrera (Mar 26, 2014)

EyeshadowJunkie said:


> Didnt know where to put this, if its in the wrong spot... SORRY! And please move to where it goes. Thanks!!


Might be a bit late, but I've depotted two duo e/s from Cargo at one point. IIRC it was fairly easy (there's space to pry them out) but they crumble quite easily. I put them in a CARGO 3 pan palette and one was fine, the other crumbled a bit. HTHS!


----------

